
Slack acquires HipChat - coloneltcb
https://twitter.com/stewart/status/1022574669151395840
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17620543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17620543),
which was posted a few minutes later but has a marginally more substantive
article.

